# medical



## Budgie (25 Apr 2005)

I have a question. I haven't been on this board in a long time. Last summer I applied to get into the military. I passed the CFAT but the medical went bad. They sent me a blunt letter saying that because I had prescription medications for asthma, I did not meet the enrolment standard. 
Okay , so that sucked.
I still want to get in. I haven't required anything for asthma in about 4 years so why I even mentioned it is beyond me. I must've been stupid or something. So I want to reapply. It hasn't been a year yet. I had my medical in august and they sent me the rejection letter in november.
So should I reapply and not say anything, or will they know?  Or should I go see my doctor and get some sort of documentation saying that I'm asthma free and don't need meds and then reapply? 
I really want to get in. I just dont know how to go about doing this now. 
So Im hoping someone here can shed some insight. 
Or would I be better off going down to Canada Place and talking to a recruiter?

thanks in advance

Liz


----------



## NiTz (25 Apr 2005)

Hi!

First, you should go to the CFRC and ask the medic what you should do. He will probably tell you to go to see your doctor to take a PFT (pulmonary function test). Then your doctor will give you a letter and your whole file will be sent again to Borden for approval. As I saw, many people on this board got cleared after they did this so I suggest you try it too.

Second, you must never go there and say nothing about it, they'll find out and all the doors will be closed in front of you because you lied. Tell the truth and ask for the correct procedure on how to get cleared of asthma by your doctor or a lung specialist.

Good luck!

p.s. : I suggest you do a search on "asthma" in the threads, you'll find a lot of information there


----------



## kincanucks (26 Apr 2005)

_So should I reapply and not say anything, or will they know? _ 

When I see something like this I want to throttle someone.  Do you think we process you and then throw everything away after we are finished?  Please go in and lie, please.  In fact, anyone else who has been counselled out for anything else please go back to any recruiting centre and apply and don't say anything about your previous application.  Please!

As far as I am concerned, that you would think about doing it makes you unsuitable for military service.


----------



## TCBF (26 Apr 2005)

Kincanucks:  When I was teaching at CFRS  84 - 86, I recall some recruits we got off the 707 at Greenwood Sunday night had walked into a CFRC a mere 5 days before.  Can it still happen this fast?


----------



## kincanucks (26 Apr 2005)

It would be very unusual for that to happen these days with the medical taking four to six weeks minimum for a clean one.  I suppose if they wanted to rush someone through it might be possible but highly unlikely.  When i joined in 79' the longest wait I had was waiting for them to book my flight.


----------



## TCBF (26 Apr 2005)

Four to six weeks for a medical?  What kind of insanity is that?


----------



## kincanucks (26 Apr 2005)

It is the way the medical system wants to handle all recruiting medicals.


----------



## TCBF (26 Apr 2005)

I don't suppose the recruiting system could get the CF to get medical system to handle recruiting medicals the way they did 25 years ago?  Do they have a mobilization plan, other than "surrender"?


----------



## DogOfWar (26 Apr 2005)

kincanucks said:
			
		

> _So should I reapply and not say anything, or will they know? _
> 
> When I see something like this I want to throttle someone.   Do you think we process you and then throw everything away after we are finished?   Please go in and lie, please.   In fact, anyone else who has been counselled out for anything else please go back to any recruiting centre and apply and don't say anything about your previous application.   Please!
> 
> As far as I am concerned, that you would think about doing it makes you unsuitable for military service.



KinCanucks a recruiter told me that the files were purged every 3 years. I also have an aquaintance who applied was rejected for having used acid. Reapplied 3 years later said he had never applied and got in.......

thoughts?


----------



## infamous_p (26 Apr 2005)

BeadWindow said:
			
		

> KinCanucks a recruiter told me that the files were purged every 3 years. I also have an aquaintance who applied was rejected for having used acid. Reapplied 3 years later said he had never applied and got in.......
> 
> thoughts?



that is disgusting. no one like that should EVER have the pride of wearing a CF uniform. that absolutely disgusts me.


----------



## DogOfWar (26 Apr 2005)

infamous_p said:
			
		

> that is disgusting. no one like that should EVER have the pride of wearing a CF uniform. that absolutely disgusts me.



yes its underhanded I agree.


----------



## kincanucks (26 Apr 2005)

BeadWindow said:
			
		

> KinCanucks a recruiter told me that the files were purged every 3 years. I also have an aquaintance who applied was rejected for having used acid. Reapplied 3 years later said he had never applied and got in.......
> 
> thoughts?



Since 2001 all files are stored electronically and while the paper copy may be destroyed after three years there will now be an electronic copy available on everyone who has applied and being processed from 2001 to now.  Also anyone who applied and was processed before 2001 was given a service number and had their CFAT scored recorded external to recruiting and while someone could have lied and said they never applied before it will eventually come to light that they had.


----------



## Budgie (27 Apr 2005)

okay... I never said that I was going to go in there and lie. I just wanted to know how I could go about fixing this 'problem' so that I can get in.
So thanks for the advice, I'm going to go see the recruiter this week and next week I have an appointment to talk with my doctor. 
So wish me luck.


----------



## NiTz (27 Apr 2005)

I wish you the best of luck then!

Cheers!


----------



## Budgie (5 May 2005)

Well....I'm just updating on my news since I last posted. I went and took that evil rejection letter with me to speak to the recruiter and they sent me upstairs to talk to the medic. She looked at the letter and said that if I went to my doctor and got a letter saying that I was alright and didn't need my asthma medications at all, that would be good enough. But I'd have to totally reapply because my file was closed. 

Okay. So I went to my doctor and she was really hesitant until I showed her the proof from my pharmacy that said that I havven't filled any prescriptions since 2001 and then she was more agreeable. She said though that in order to protect herself she needed me to take a spiro-something or another. (breathing into a computer basically)

So I did that this morning. then the nurse gave me a shot of ventolin and did the test again. She said that if there was a significant difference in my breathing after using the ventolin then I was screwed. 
Honestly, I was just shaking.... then the results came back a few minutes later...
and the results...

I'm fine!  YAYYY    ;D

So my doctor is going to be writing me the letter that I need and I will soon be reapplying and I know this time that I'll get in!!

So thanks for the advice and encouragement!!


----------



## Enzo (5 May 2005)

Congratlations, good luck.


----------

